# 10g HC "Valley"



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Consolidated into one thread.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking for advice on the hardscape. I am new to this whole substrate mound thing with slopes and whatnot.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks VERY nice. Have you tried moving one of the larger rocks to the right side though?

What is the egg crate at the bottom for?

Cute cat too.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested to see how your UG will turn out


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

looks like the UG is going to good hands! 

the hardscape looks great. The only thing you might want to try is if you have some more aquasoil, add some to the where the large grouping of stones are. The rocks look a little small in there which was my problem when I tried a iwagumi in a 10gallon. I steeper slope will make the rocks look bigger and put them closer to the surface of the tank. 

I see you are trying without co2. I started with only excel and the UG just seemed to do okay. The color was real pale green and looked a little scraggly. Once I threw on a DIY co2, it exploded. 

Best of luck with the project!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks great. The kitty is cute.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I figured I have a month or so before I even need to consider CO2 for this tank. I could cut some pvc piping to raise up the stones. The eggcrate is to make sure that the stones don't crack the bottom of the tank. I was going for this type of look on the hardscape.

Hehe, yeah my cat thought she could help me with the setup but all she did was chase flying pieces of eggcrate when I was cutting it up.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

New hardscape and more cat pictures since I can't do anything until the plants arrive.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I setup a DIY co2 system with 2x 2L bottles and a 20 oz. vitamin water bottle for a bubble counter. Also, I planted the UG and got the tank covered with plastic wrap to keep in the moisture. Instead of the AC20, I want to try that Tom's mini canister, then feed the co2 into the intake of that, but I'm on the fence now about how I want to filter this tank.

Pics tonight when I get off of work. Am I doing this emersed growth thing correctly? This tank gets a lot of sunlight as you can see.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I want this tank to flourish. When I get this filled with water I want to EI dose with Mono Potassium Phosphate and Potassium Nitrate for macro ferts, then use Flourish and Flourish Trace for the micro ferts (as I already have 2 bottles being unused)

Going total chemistry nerd on this project. Instead of soda bottles for the DIY co2, I am opting for glass erlenmeyer flasks and rubber stoppers for the sugar/yeast solutions. Gonna hit up a labstore tomorrow and see if the silicone tubing I have will fit through the stopper holes.

2x 1000mL erlenmeyer flask
1x 100mL erlenmeyer flask
3x rubber stoppers (1 with 2 holes and 2 with 1 hole each)

Already purchased 3 nano glass diffusers from ebay. The company AquaticMagic seems sketchy to me...I've read they can get you a nice letter from Dept. of Agriculture if you order plants through them. Hopefully I get the diffusers.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

keep it updated man, I'm interested in how ur UG will do under 27W light.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

AquaticMagic is a good company, but yes, the plants can get confiscated. This is the case with most incoming plant packages originating from outside the U.S. With glassware, you shouldn't have a problem as a few members of this site have ordered lily pipes and such from AquaticMagic and were pleased.

Great looking 10g you have.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

yea aquatic magic is a great company to deal with in my experience. I've ordered several diffusers from them and they always got to me in less than 2 weeks. One of them came in with a small chip in it and I told them and they sent another one out to me that day. I have also ordered plants from them. The first ones did take a while to come in so they were dead brown, but when I told them they had no problem sending out replacements which came in great condition.

Glad to see the UG got to you in good condition. If you have a little time on your hands you might want to break the clumps up and plant closer together. It will carpet much faster this way.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

huhu89151734 said:


> keep it updated man, I'm interested in how ur UG will do under 27W light.


The 27W Hampton Bay light gets trumped most of the day by direct sunlight. I would consider this tank very high light.

I was afraid if I broke up the pieces too much I would kill the UG so I left the clumps a little bigger.

Also, the labstore was closed yesterday but today I am going for sure. I want to see if they sell EI dosing ferts (i.e. KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4)

Edit: $20 for 1 pound of KNO3 at the labstore...just placed an order with Rex


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> I was afraid if I broke up the pieces too much I would kill the UG so I left the clumps a little bigger.


Don't worry, it's best to plant them in as little clumps as possible to encourage them to spread runners in every direction But what you did looks good enough.

Have you figured out which filter you want? If you're going to use DIY CO2, there's a great thread about putting it directly in the impeller chamber of AC filters. I'm trying to find it now; I'll edit this post if I do find it.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Don't worry, it's best to plant them in as little clumps as possible to encourage them to spread runners in every direction But what you did looks good enough.
> 
> Have you figured out which filter you want? If you're going to use DIY CO2, there's a great thread about putting it directly in the impeller chamber of AC filters. I'm trying to find it now; I'll edit this post if I do find it.


Well, I think I might splurge for a Eheim 2213. I have 3x nano diffusers coming in from eBay that are noted to be compatible with DIY co2. 

I bought an engagement ring last week so my money stash is a little on the empty side at the moment. I easily could have got a 2213, pressurized co2, ada rimless tank and everything else and still not totaled how much the ring cost me.:icon_neut


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

The chemistry nerd that I am shows in these pictures of the DIY co2 setup that I will be running.


















Testing the Aquasoil Amazonia on my tap water. It brings my pH down from 7.8 to 6.8-7.0. Switching my 55g low-tech over to Aquasoil when it arrives in the mail. The MTS mixture I am using is causing my pH to rise to 8.4 which is bothering me to no end.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, super nerd status with all the beakers, but awesome.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

After further investigation on the different filters I can choose from, I've decided to buy an Eheim 2213 for the 10g tank, so if I decide to buy more rocks and get a bigger tank it will be good to go. My girlfriend doesn't care what type of filter is on her 75g goldfish tank, but the noise level of the AC110 is getting annoying. Gonna go with my gut and get a pair of Eheim 2217's...one for my 55g and one for her 75g.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Those beakers work alot better than pop bottles. Cheap plastic just doesn't compare; and I think they look about eight thousand times better, too.

My dad is a PhD Chemist, and he actually laughed at my DIY system with pop bottles. I told him he was free to give me some of his work equipment any day if he felt my "hard" work was so funny. He only shook his head and walked away, still chuckling. Apparently said equipment are reserved for work only; oh, and "accurately" dosing pour-on ivermectin for cattle. I guess the easy doser that's on the bottle is just _too_ easy...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

huhu89151734 said:


> keep it updated man, I'm interested in how ur UG will do under 27W light.


Should I add more light to this? I have another Hampton Bay light ready to go if you think 54watts would be better. The 1 light is on a timer from 11am to 7pm and I turn on the other one for an hour during the day to get that "high noon" feel...but I'm not sure if this is optimal.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Picture update


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Ordered an endtable for the tank to sit on. Hard to find a stand that will have enough room for the tank, desk lamp and diy co2 stuff, so I settled with a nice sturdy endtable.

Once this thing is situated in it's final resting place I am gonna fill it up and pump co2 into it like mad. We had a 3 day power outage at my house and some of the UG went ahead and died on me. I'd feel better with it growing in submersed form so I can utilize co2 and my new dry ferts from Rex Grigg.

Pics tomorrow after I assemble the endtable.:flick:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nothing better than TPT on your television. 

Wish i could do that on my TV...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Most of the UG is dead and gone. I still have to pick out the dead stuff from the soil. Got more UG coming in the mail along with an Eheim 2211!


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

how much/where you get the 2211 for?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

albirdy said:


> how much/where you get the 2211 for?


Got it for $69.99 from Aquariumplants.com.

Well, I have many different types of algae showing up in the tank...green diatom algae, black beard algae, string type algae, and brown algae.

Any clue on how I should take care of this?

Lights are on for 5 hours but it gets a lot of sunlight. Dosing EI with 50% water changes and running DIY Co2.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Grats on the engagement btw ... Lol just realized that mentioned a few posts back lol


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Finalplay10 said:


> Grats on the engagement btw ... Lol just realized that mentioned a few posts back lol


Thanks! :icon_mrgr
It has been a couple weeks and I still catch her looking at the ring on her hand.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

ZOMG CHRISTMAS!:icon_eek:

Setup the new Eheim 2211 and this thing is amazing! Cut a little piece out of the intake strainer and put the airline tubing in for CO2. Anyone know if UG does well with CO2 + Excel? I want to kill the algae but I don't want to risk losing the UG.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Co2 is fine with excel, not sure about co2 and excel but it shouldn't make a difference at all because excel is not co2.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I liked the first layout better than the current one. Curious, why you did not let the UG fill in emersed?


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sunlight*

Does that tank get direct sunlight? That might cause some algae later on.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> I liked the first layout better than the current one. Curious, why you did not let the UG fill in emersed?


The first layout was cool after I played around with it, but I liked the current one more. I was impatient and wanted to fill the tank with water.



benon said:


> Does that tank get direct sunlight? That might cause some algae later on.


Later on is a thing I would have hoped for. This tank is an algae machine right now. String algae, brown algae, green spot algae on glass...and an honorable mention of Utricularia gibba that I am in combat with. I cut back the photoperiod, cut back macro ferts and increased Excel dosage. Nothing like a whole tank full of pearling algae to brighten my morning!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just going back to the engagement, congrats!

However, only a serious plantedtank'er would think about how much aquarium stuff he or her could have gotten instead of getting engaged.

Great tank! I am planning on making my tank similar to yours "mock nature aquarium". But mine will have a duetto 100 (great internal filter) on it, flourite, and "cheap" but cool looking stones from somebody on this site.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Caton said:


> Just going back to the engagement, congrats!
> 
> However, only a serious plantedtank'er would think about how much aquarium stuff he or her could have gotten instead of getting engaged.
> 
> Great tank! I am planning on making my tank similar to yours "mock nature aquarium". But mine will have a duetto 100 (great internal filter) on it, flourite, and "cheap" but cool looking stones from somebody on this site.


Thanks! I mentioned in this thread what I could have bought instead of the ring :hihi:

My fiance loves the ring...although she did find out how much I spent on it because of some stupid people at the jewelry store. She told me nothing over $1000 but the one I truly liked ended up being $3200.

Update: All of the algae has been scraped off. Most of the U. gibba has been removed and the UG has gone over to submersed quite well. With DIY co2 I am showing 35ppm co2 using the canister as a diffusor.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

1 month.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Reverted back to immersed.


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

are you going to do a new hardscape to?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

WeedCali said:


> are you going to do a new hardscape to?


Possibly. Once this completely fills in I might just fill with water and let it revert back to submersed form before I tinker with the hardscape.


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Filling in nicely, but I have lost the battle against U. gibba. I guess it will be apart of the carpet because no matter how much I take out, it just keeps coming back. About 15 flower stalks shot up and are now ready to bloom.











This is completely U. gibba free and I want to sell pieces of it off, but it is a little cold now to ship. Tupperware is 7" in diameter.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Sold off almost all of the UG and switched this project to HC. The remaining UG is growing immersed in a 2.5g.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

HC is growing way faster than I expected.


----------



## boostfed (Dec 25, 2010)

nice carpet you got going! if you ever get too much HC going , ship some my way! i've been looking for some to grow emersed locally but cant find any for the life of me. i like your iwagumi lay out too !!

also, what are you spraying your HC with? just plain water or did you treat it with ferts or anything?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't spray the HC with anything actually. I keep the water line up to the substrate and the saran wrap holds in the moisture very well. Once in a while i tap the saran wrap to get a rain effect. I also uncover the tank and circulate new air in before I cover it back up.


----------



## boostfed (Dec 25, 2010)

oh nice! looks like its working out really well for you, are you adding ferts to that water? and did you get the HC emersed as well or were they submersed ? hopefully i can get a carpet to come out like that! haha , some of the locals i've talked to say that the method is susceptible to mold and when you flood it it'll get melted, but i'm still positive about it


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

boostfed said:


> oh nice! looks like its working out really well for you, are you adding ferts to that water? and did you get the HC emersed as well or were they submersed ? hopefully i can get a carpet to come out like that! haha , some of the locals i've talked to say that the method is susceptible to mold and when you flood it it'll get melted, but i'm still positive about it


A friend of mine gave me the portion of HC and it was grown submersed. He has a 150g tank and about 1/4 of his tank is covered in HC. I haven't seen mold/fungus problems yet. I vent out the air daily.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Filled it up once I got all my co2 parts together. Sold the stones I originally had used for the Iwagumi style, but I don't want anything fancy right now. I hope to breed shrimp in this tank. A few pics for "Day 1" stuff...


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

And a new age has begun! All I need now is to assemble the pieces I've been buying.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice tank with lots of HC, nice cat too


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks great! What was the final wait time for the HC, plant to submerge? I am on week two of my HC DSM, and it's hard not to be a little impatient. I always dream about the flood. 

My scape is also a glosso one so it's interesting to see the way the two plants contrast a dry start. Unlike a lot of people, I didn't even flood the substrate. I saturated the substrate of a 90p with about 150 ozs of fertalized water, and I spray it down every day with about 100 mls more. So far, the plants are reacting well, and I'm hoping the utter lack of puddle will combat any mold problems I might encounter (also allergic).

Too bad about the UG btw. Such a beautiful but fickle beast she is.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Some updated photos.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Now thats how you grow a carpet. Are you going to mow the lawn soon?


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

nice carpet... is your drop checker solution brown?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

The UG lives on! Yeah...I'm never getting rid of this stuff.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

.Mko. said:


> Now thats how you grow a carpet. Are you going to mow the lawn soon?


I "mow" the tank once a week and donate the clippings to friends.



mrchach said:


> nice carpet... is your drop checker solution brown?


Color of the water + sunlight make the bright yellow look a little brown. It is now a lime green because fish are going in soon.

I'm surprised anything is living in this tank right now. I found freshwater limpets, ramshorn snails, planaria, cherry shrimp babies, and copepods so far in the tank and I haven't even put any food in there. Just gonna let the tank do it's thing and hopefully all the unwanted guests will go away.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Consolidated into one thread.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Sunlight. If this tank does well with only natural light I am considering not using the lights.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

very nice! I'm working on some submerged hc for the first time. any pointers?


----------

